# two controllers?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

no. Paralleling controllers does not work.


----------



## BikerA (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you. If I switch to a 1K controller, what would you recommend?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Zilla or Soliton.


----------



## Kerensky (Jul 8, 2011)

There is a guy in Iowa doing 1231 rebuilds and upgrades. If you already have a Curtis u might want to consider hitting him up. I got his number from the guys at E.V.A. Apparently he can turn a 500A Curtis into a 1200A Curtis and he warranties his work. 

Happy turkey day all


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

who, logisystems? the company that pretty much disappeared?


----------



## Kerensky (Jul 8, 2011)

No...... Custom Electronics in Iowa. From my limited (2-3)conversations with the owner he seems to be an electrical engineer/ bench tech/ motor controller guru.As previously stated I recieved the contact info from E.V.A. while researching how to get my xploded 1231c-8601 fixed without using.... those guys curtis recomends ......due to some web research that wasn't favorable to them.

lets be clear....
1. I have never used him to fix my equipment.... im attempting to rebuild my own 1231 due to low holiday cash flow so i can't tell you if he really is yoda or just a crazy hermit in iowa.
2. His prices were competitive with everyone else i found. 
3. The guys at E.V.A. gave me a strong recomendation to him.
4. I spoke with him on one occasion with my blown controller sitting in front of me in bits asking questions and the man never missed a beat.


hope that helps


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

One of the guys here had the upgrade done, not sure if it was by the same guy. Only problem seems to be the throttle response is like an on/off switch!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

So, to the original poster:

Can you parallel controllers? no

Can you upgrade a controller to do higher amperage? potentially.


----------

